# Linux auf Dell Alienware 15 mit GTX 1070



## DexterMorgan (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin Softwareentwickler und ich habe neulich ein neues Laptop in Auftrag gegeben:  Es ist ein ein Dell Alienware 15 mit der GTX 1070 . Ich möchte Linux drauf haben und wollte fragen ob jemand auch so eine Notebook hat mit Linux: 

+ Können Alineware mit Linux Besitzer hier bitte ihre Erfahrungen teilen
+ Empfehlungen von Linux-Distros , die auf diesen Dell Alineware besonders gut laufen (bzw. LinuxDistros imt schlechten erfahrungen auf diesen Maschinen)

Ich danke schonmal im voraus

dex


----------



## Batze (14. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube kaum das du hier jemanden findest der sich solch ein teuren Gamer Laptop kauft um darauf dann mit Linux zu Experimentieren. Eventuell solltest du da in spezielle Linux Foren gehen.

Wegen der Disto Empfehlung, gar kein Linux. Wenn dann auf solch einer Maschine ein BSD System, also FreeBSD oder ähnliches wenn du schon kein Windows zum zocken drauf haben möchtest.
Kommt natürlich auch darauf an was du entwickelst. Schreibst du rein nur für Linux, dann hat es sich leider mit BSD, weil die Programme untereinander schwer austauschbar sind, oder sagen wir mal so, BSD Programme gehen unter Linux so gut wie gar nicht, umgekehrt aber teilweise schon.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2017)

Also, das ist eher eine Frage, die man in einem Sofware-Entwicker-Forum stellen sollte. Ich denke auch, dass hier keiner, der auch mal ins Forum reinschaut, nen Laptop hat, der eine GTX 1070 drin hat UND dann auch Linux für Programmieren usw. nutzt.

Was ich mich frage: wieso soll Linux denn speziell auf Alienware-Systemen problematischer sein? Mangelt es da an Treibern, weil Dell mit den genauen Details der Motherboards usw. nicht rausrückt?


----------



## Promego (14. Juni 2017)

Ich würde dir aufgrund der Fragestellung Ubuntu empfehlen


----------



## Enisra (14. Juni 2017)

Naja
muss es denn ein Alienware sein oder geht nicht ein Laptop mit den gleichen Spezifikation für 20% billiger?
ein MSI oder Asus machen wesentlich bessere Geräte


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2017)

Ziemlich viel rausgeschmissenes Geld für so ein Experiment. 
Um eine 1070 auszureizen musst du neuere, grafisch aufwendigere Titel spielen wollen. Da gibt es unter Linux vielleicht fünf Stück, wenn es hochkommt. Und, bei genau diesen Spielen kriegst du dann nicht nur abgespeckte Grafik auf DX9 Niveau sondern auch noch bis zu 50 Prozent weniger Leistung, da hättest du dann unter Windows auch mit einer GeForce 760 gemütlich zocken können und etliche 100 Euro gespart.


----------



## Loosa (14. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass hier keiner, der auch mal ins Forum reinschaut, nen Laptop hat, der eine GTX 1070 drin hat UND dann auch Linux für Programmieren usw. nutzt.



Stimmt. Ich durfte letztens mit einem MSI Laptop rumspielen mit GTX1080 SLI. 
Aber, sorry @ OP, nicht mit Linux. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ziemlich viel rausgeschmissenes Geld für so ein Experiment.
> Um eine 1070 auszureizen musst du neuere, grafisch aufwendigere Titel spielen wollen. Da gibt es unter Linux vielleicht fünf Stück, wenn es hochkommt



Wobei es, außer Spielen, aber natürlich auch unter Linux jede Menge Anwendungen gibt die solche Leistung (ver)brauchen.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wobei es, außer Spielen, aber natürlich auch unter Linux jede Menge Anwendungen gibt die solche Leistung (ver)brauchen.



Das stimmt natürlich, wenn man Videoschnitt, CAD oder 3D Grafik berechnen lassen will. Nur ist dann natürlich ein Notebook grundsätzlich eher die falsche Wahl. Denn dafür braucht man Rechenpower (und Speicher) ohne Ende, und die liefern Notebooks nun mal einfach nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich, wenn man Videoschnitt, CAD oder 3D Grafik berechnen lassen will. Nur ist dann natürlich ein Notebook grundsätzlich eher die falsche Wahl. Denn dafür braucht man Rechenpower (und Speicher) ohne Ende, und die liefern Notebooks nun mal einfach nicht.


 Es soll angeblich möglicherweise eventuell auch Leute geben, hab ich mal irgendwo gehört, die nicht ausschließlich stationär am stets gleichen Arbeitsplatz arbeiten können, weil sie immer wieder woanders arbeiten müssen oder auch mal bei Kunden etwas vorführen müssen oder die - weil sie oft per Zug oder Flieger unterwegs sind - die Reisezeit für ihre Arbeit sinnvoll verwenden wollen. Kann aber sein, dass das Quatsch ist und nur auf Fakenews basiert...  

im Ernst: wenn man fast immer am gleichen Platz arbeitet, ist so ein Notebook völliger Käse. Aber es gibt nun mal Leute, die eben immer mal wieder woanders diese Leistung wirklich beruflich oder ausbildungstechnisch brauchen. Und dann macht so ein Teil auch Sinn, und ist auch stärker als ein normaler "CAD"-PC von vor 5-6 Jahren, mit dem ja viele auch heute weiterhin problemlos arbeiten. Nicht jedes CAD ist ja gleich auf dem Niveau, mit dem man Echtzeitcrashtests eines aus 500 Millionen Polygonen bestehenden 3D-Modelles durchführen will oder so was...


----------



## Loosa (14. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber es gibt nun mal Leute, die eben immer mal wieder woanders diese Leistung wirklich beruflich oder ausbildungstechnisch brauchen.



Zumal die Kosten bei beruflicher Nutzung viel weniger in's Gewicht fallen, als wenn man es nur für's Hobby verwendet.
Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass bei der Kombination hier leider keiner helfen kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es soll angeblich möglicherweise eventuell auch Leute geben, hab ich mal irgendwo gehört, die nicht ausschließlich stationär am stets gleichen Arbeitsplatz arbeiten können, weil sie immer wieder woanders arbeiten müssen oder auch mal bei Kunden etwas vorführen müssen oder die - weil sie oft per Zug oder Flieger unterwegs sind - die Reisezeit für ihre Arbeit sinnvoll verwenden wollen. Kann aber sein, dass das Quatsch ist und nur auf Fakenews basiert...
> 
> im Ernst: wenn man fast immer am gleichen Platz arbeitet, ist so ein Notebook völliger Käse. Aber es gibt nun mal Leute, die eben immer mal wieder woanders diese Leistung wirklich beruflich oder ausbildungstechnisch brauchen. Und dann macht so ein Teil auch Sinn, und ist auch stärker als ein normaler "CAD"-PC von vor 5-6 Jahren, mit dem ja viele auch heute weiterhin problemlos arbeiten. Nicht jedes CAD ist ja gleich auf dem Niveau, mit dem man Echtzeitcrashtests eines aus 500 Millionen Polygonen bestehenden 3D-Modelles durchführen will oder so was...



Dagegen sage ich ja gar nichts. Ich kenne allerdings niemanden der sowas macht, insbesondere noch beruflich, wo das Notebook dann nicht extra ist. Gerade weil die Leute in diesem Bereich sowieso riesige Monitore am Schreibtisch haben wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dagegen sage ich ja gar nichts. Ich kenne allerdings niemanden der sowas macht, insbesondere noch beruflich, wo das Notebook dann nicht extra ist. Gerade weil die Leute in diesem Bereich sowieso riesige Monitore am Schreibtisch haben wollen.


 Es sagt ja keiner, dass man dann NUR über das Notebook arbeitet und keinen PC nutzt, und auch nicht, dass die weite Mehrheit von Leuten, die beruflich eine hohe Rechenpower brauchen, ständig unterwegs sind. Aber es gibt nun mal viele Leute, die mit rechenintensiven Dingen zu tun haben und dazu gezwungen sind, auch mal da arbeiten zu müssen, wo es keinen "Arbeitsplatz" gibt mit Monitor und PC. Dann hast Du keine Wahl, da kannst du keinen Laptop mit ner 940m nehmen...

Ich hab selber auch schon "sogar" Studenten beraten beim Kauf, die für ihr Studium aus dem technischen Bereich zwingend ein Notebook brauchten, dass mindestens die Leistung einer jeweils aktuellen "Mitteklassekarte" (GTX x60er oder AMD HD x700 bzw. R-Serie x70er-Modell) brauchten, weil sie dort in einigen Seminaren jeder am eigenen Laptop Projekte bearbeiten, für die eine schwächere Karte im Zweifel zu viele Nachteile hat. Und beruflich kenn ich persönlich keinen, aber ich hab auch schon in Foren Leute beraten, denen ich lang und breit erklärte, wie unsinnig ein Laptop mit mehr als einer x40m oder x50m in der Regel sei, aber diejenigen waren eben nicht die Regel, sondern konnten plausibel klarmachen, dass es echt nicht anders geht


----------



## i-suffer-rock (14. Juni 2017)

Ich habe kein solches Notebook zuhause,  aber ein sinnvoller Weg wäre vielleicht zunächst mit einem Live-USB-Stick in Ubuntu als populärste Distribution reinzubooten. Dort kann man schauen ob die grundlegenden Dinge unterstützt werden.  Falls etwas nicht richtig funktioniert, würde sich anbieten stattdessen eine "bleeding edge" Distribution wie Fedora zu testen. die sehr zügig die neuesten Kernel- und Treiberversionen bereitstellt. Damit bekommt man manchmal Dinge zum laufen die auf eher konservativen Distris noch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Ich würde dir aufgrund der Fragestellung Ubuntu empfehlen


Den größten Linux Müll, oder das Linux sagen wir mal für Arcade Racer auf den alle reinfallen also auf einem 2000€ Laptop?
Sorry wenn ich das mal so sage, so richtig Ahnung scheinst du nicht zu haben?
Ubuntu kannst du gerne mal auf einem Stick haben oder zum Surfen, aber auf so einem HighEnd Lappi hat sowas nichts zu suchen. Da knall ich mir dann was richtiges drauf wenn es denn schon in Richtung Unix/Linux/BSD gehen soll und richte es mir genau nach meinen Wünschen ein, aber bestimmt nicht sowas Klickibunti wie Ubuntu.


----------



## 1xok (16. Juni 2017)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin Softwareentwickler und ich habe neulich ein neues Laptop in Auftrag gegeben:  Es ist ein ein Dell Alienware 15 mit der GTX 1070 . Ich möchte Linux drauf haben und wollte fragen ob jemand auch so eine Notebook hat mit Linux:
> 
> ...



Schau Dir mal den Thread bei DELL an: 
https://community.dell.com/thread/24304-installing-linux-on-alienware-15-r3

Ich würde zu Xubuntu raten, außer Du kommst mit Unity klar. Oder Du nimmst einen anderen Desktop. Da DELL selbst Geräte mit Ubuntu vertreibt, läuft das auf deren Laptops meistens recht gut. Hab selbst damit noch nie Probleme gehabt. Dafür viele gute Erfahrungen. 

Ich hol mir als nächstes wahrscheinlich das Precition 7520. Das bietet DELL in Geschäftskundenbereich inzwischen mit Ubuntu und auf Wunsch sogar ohne dezidierte Grafikeinheit an. Mir ist an der Stelle die Stabilität wichtiger, wobei Dein Laptop keine Probleme machen wird. Solltest aber den binären Nvidia Treiber verwenden, wenn Du spielen willst.


----------



## DexterMorgan (19. Juni 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja
> muss es denn ein Alienware sein


Zu spät: Das Ding ist ja schon bestellt


----------



## DexterMorgan (19. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ...musst du neuere, grafisch aufwendigere Titel spielen wollen. Da gibt es unter Linux vielleicht fünf Stück,


Mitttlerweile doch ein paa rmehr. Mein Kumple hat Deus Ex Mankind Divided auf seinem Manjaro gezockt


----------



## 1xok (19. Juni 2017)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Mitttlerweile doch ein paa rmehr. Mein Kumple hat Deus Ex Mankind Divided auf seinem Manjaro gezockt



Läuft alles ohne Probleme. Hier eine kleine Auswahl an Linuxspielen:

Steam Community :: 1xok :: Games

Sind auch ein paar wenige Windows-only Games dabei, die ich über HumbleBundle mit gekauft habe. Aber selbst davon laufen die meisten problemlos unter Wine. Doom hab ich mir sogar gezielt für Wine gekauft.

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Xfce gemacht. Da kann man den Komposit des Fenstermanagers abschalten, was Probleme mit Tearing bei den meisten Spielen beseitigt. Ansonsten kennen die aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber eine Einstellung "Force Full Composition Pipeline" unter Linux, was i.d.R. jegliches Tearing entfernt.

Linux wird von den Spielzeitschriften meistens eher Stiefmütterlich oder gar unfair behandelt. Dadurch verfestigen sich dann Vorurteile gegen Linux als Gaming-OS. 

Natürlich laufen viele DirectX-Spiele als Linux-Ports nicht mehr so performant. Aber das stört meistens nicht und dafür hat man halt keinen Stress mit Treibern, Updates, Viren und sonstigem Müll, mit dem man sich unter Windows ständig herumschlägt.

EDIT: 
Falls Du Ubuntu nutzen möchtest, ich verwende gerne dieses PPA: 

https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa

Ist sehr nützlich, wenn Du einen neueren Treiber benötigst. Für Dawn of War III brauchst Du z.B. den 381.22 oder neuer. Den bekommst Du über das PPA mit einem Klick. Und aktualisiert sich dann eben auch immer weiter.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2017)

Naja, also Windows Spiele unter Linux/Wine laufen zu lassen ist genauso ein Sakrileg wie wenn ich mir einen iMAC kaufe und dann dort per Bootcamp meine Windows Sachen laufen lasse. 
Also entweder oder!


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2017)

Ja, die unvoreingenommenen Tests bei Linux Games zeigen eigentlich zweierlei, die Spiele laufen mit im Vergleich zur Windows Version abgespeckter Grafik, weil mehr als DX9 Effekte nicht möglich sind und / oder die Leistung unter Linux bei aufwendigen Titeln ist gelegentlich bis zu 50 Prozent langsamer. 

Und Vorurteile gegenüber Linux gibt es eigentlich eher wenig, nur reden die Verfechter das System zu schön, während es in Wahrheit technisch und bei der Bedienung um Jahre hinterher hinkt.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, die unvoreingenommenen Tests bei Linux Games zeigen eigentlich zweierlei, die Spiele laufen mit im Vergleich zur Windows Version abgespeckter Grafik, weil mehr als DX9 Effekte nicht möglich sind und / oder die Leistung unter Linux bei aufwendigen Titeln ist gelegentlich bis zu 50 Prozent langsamer.
> 
> Und Vorurteile gegenüber Linux gibt es eigentlich eher wenig, *nur reden die Verfechter das System zu schön, während es in Wahrheit technisch und bei der Bedienung um Jahre hinterher hinkt.*



Pssssst, sag das nicht zu laut.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Aber das stört meistens nicht und dafür hat man halt keinen Stress mit Treibern, Updates, Viren und sonstigem Müll, mit dem man sich unter Windows ständig herumschlägt.


Muss wohl am jeweiligem Typen liegen. Also ich bin jetzt seit über 2 Jahrzehnten auch Online unterwegs, permanent mit Windows/Mac, und ich habe mir noch nie was eingefangen.
Und Treiber, Updates, lol. 
Sag man einem Neuem wie er unter Linux so richtig einen Grafik/Sound Treiber rein kompilieren soll. Unter Windows reicht es die .exe anzuklicken, und das schon seit Jahren. Und Monatelang auf Treiber muss ich da auch nicht warten. Unter Linux kann ich schon froh sein wenn sich ein Hersteller überhaupt bemüht wirklich gute und funktionierende Treiber bereitstellt. Das ist nun mal die Realität und nicht das was Linux Fanboys gerne behaupten.
Sorry, ich kann verstehen das du Linux Fan bist, wieso auch nicht, aber hör bitte auf Unwahrheiten und Stuss zu erzählen. Wenn Leute zu Blöde sind (nicht persönlich nehmen) um mit Windows klar zu kommen und fallen auf diesen ganzen Linux Werbekrempel rein,, sorry, dann hast du wirklich keine Ahnung und dann kann dir auch sowas wie Linux nicht weiterhelfen.
Es gibt im Home Bereich nicht ein einziges Argument was Linux Rechfertigt oder wo es besser ist, gar keines, nicht ein einziges. Im Serverbereich sieht es anders aus, da steht zumindest die Kostenfrage an, und das ist auch nur das einzige Argument. Alles andere ist dummes Gerede.


----------



## Batze (19. Juni 2017)

Hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen, das unsicherste Betriebssystem überhaupt ist übrigens Android was insgesamt Zusammen mehr Sicherheitslücken(im Jahr 2016 über 520 Sicherheitslücken) hat wie die zwei folgende Plätze, öhm ja und beruht auf einem Linux Kernel. Schon Komisch, oder?
Auf Platz 2 und 3 liegen da übrigens Debian(wird auch z.B. von SteamOS benutzt) und Ubuntu, öhm ja auch Linux Kernel..... Noch Fragen? Das mal so nebenbei, nachzulesen bei google.de, muss man aber nicht, denn Insider wissen es schon lange.


----------



## 1xok (19. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Muss wohl am jeweiligem Typen liegen. Also ich bin jetzt seit über 2 Jahrzehnten auch Online unterwegs, permanent mit Windows/Mac, und ich habe mir noch nie was eingefangen.
> Und Treiber, Updates, lol.
> Sag man einem Neuem wie er unter Linux so richtig einen Grafik/Sound Treiber rein kompilieren soll. Unter Windows reicht es die .exe anzuklicken, und das schon seit Jahren.



Was ist eine EXE? Unter Linux ist der Treiber bereits vorinstalliert. Anklicken, fertig. 



Batze schrieb:


> Und Monatelang auf Treiber muss ich da auch nicht warten. Unter Linux kann ich schon froh sein wenn sich ein Hersteller überhaupt bemüht wirklich gute und funktionierende Treiber bereitstellt.



Wer nutzt schon die Herstellertreiber. Die taugen oft eh nichts außer sie sind quelloffen. Von wenigen Ausnahmen wie Nvidia mal abgesehen. 



Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann verstehen das du Linux Fan bist, wieso auch nicht, aber hör bitte auf Unwahrheiten und Stuss zu erzählen. Wenn Leute zu Blöde sind (nicht persönlich nehmen) um mit Windows klar zu kommen und fallen auf diesen ganzen Linux Werbekrempel rein,



Ja, diese ständige Linux-Werbung, die nervt wirklich. Da laufen die Leute dann in Scharen in ihr Unglück. Vielleicht sollte die EU abschreckende Bilder auf die Linuxverpackungen drucken. Damit die Leute endlich begreifen wie schädlich dieses Linux ist und mit dem linuxen aufhören.


----------



## Loosa (19. Juni 2017)

Zurück zum Thema? DexterMorgan hat Fragen zu einem Rechner der für seine Zwecke schon bestellt ist. Die Konfiguration, das System. Hilfe. 

Macht doch für Grundsatzdiskussionen oder Grabenkämpfe einfach einen neuen Thread auf. 
Hilfreich sind sie hier nicht.


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2017)

1. Nicht jeder Treiber unter Linux ist auch wirklich brauchbar. Solltest du selbst wissen. Und mit nur anklicken ist es bei Hardware Treiber nicht immer getan, schon gar nicht ohne Internet, wenn du das so machst hast du keine Ahnung, muss ich dir mal so sagen. Gewisse Treiber in Linux, wenn man es richtig macht müssen immer noch in den Kernel kompiliert werden, sonst sind sie so gut wie nutzlos und arbeiten nur auf der zweiten Ebene, um es mal für Laien etwas anders Auszudrücken, deshalb ja auch die massiven Probleme z.B. bei Spielen.
2. Quelloffen, alles unter Linux was da wirklich vertrieben wird MUSS Quelloffen sein, das mal nebenbei. Schau dir mal an was unter die Linux Lizenz fällt. Auch das solltest du wissen. Es muss offen sein wenn es denn auch offiziell sein soll.
3.Schädlich ist Linux bestimmt nicht, aber es gibt da gewisse Spinner die behaupten Linux wäre das beste und besser als alles andere, und das ist dann durchweg gelogen.


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema? DexterMorgan hat Fragen zu einem Rechner der für seine Zwecke schon bestellt ist. Die Konfiguration, das System. Hilfe.
> 
> Macht doch für Grundsatzdiskussionen oder Grabenkämpfe einfach einen neuen Thread auf.
> Hilfreich sind sie hier nicht.



Stimmt, ich hatte ihm ja schon was vorgeschlagen, was er auch mit Like beantwortet hat. Ich denke er wird ein vernünftiges BSD System nehmen, wenn es schon auf Unix Basis was sein soll.


----------



## 1xok (20. Juni 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema? DexterMorgan hat Fragen zu einem Rechner der für seine Zwecke schon bestellt ist. Die Konfiguration, das System. Hilfe.



Habe ich ihm bereits beantwortet, oder nicht?

Es gibt halt einfach nicht sehr viel Hilfe, weil es kein Problem gibt. Zumindest Ubuntu wird auf dem System ohne Probleme laufen. Aber ausprobieren muss er das selber.


----------



## 1xok (20. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hatte ihm ja schon was vorgeschlagen, was er auch mit Like beantwortet hat. Ich denke er wird ein vernünftiges BSD System nehmen, wenn es schon auf Unix Basis was sein soll.



Sag mal, meinst Du das ernst? Wann hast Du das letzte mal ein BSD installiert?


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Sag mal, meinst Du das ernst? Wann hast Du das letzte mal ein BSD installiert?


Ich würde sagen so 2 Monate, warum? BSD, den Kernel drauf, vorher informieren was man für Treiber benötigt, falls du das kannst und dann alles was man braucht selbst einpflegen. Kann dir gerne auch noch mein Original Unix geben, habe ich auch noch, also so ganz unwissend bin ich nicht, hatte ich glaube schon mal jemanden angeboten, nur wissen die meisten dann damit gar nichts anzufangen. Das ist dann nämlich richtig arbeit und mit Wissen verbunden.
Und für Leute die es etwas leichter haben möchten gibt es eben sowas wie Free BSD, hat man das erstmal gut installiert läuft es perfekt und super stabil. Anders als wie der gesamte zusammengewürfelte  Linux Mist, ja ich sage Mist aus Erfahrung.
Für Spieler ist BSD natürlich nicht unbedingt etwas, aber wer installiert sich schon ein Unix Artiges System um damit zu zocken, also das machen wirklich nur die dümmsten, dafür gibt es nämlich sowas wie Windows.
Also auch wenn ich hier und da was gegen Linux sage heißt es nicht das ich gegen Unix und deren was habe, ganz im Gegenteil. Für manche Sachen ist es Top zu gebrauchen. Bei mir steuert mein BSD im Haushalt z.B. den gesamten Router verkehr. Da ist es Top.


----------



## 1xok (20. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen so 2 Monate, warum? BSD, den Kernel drauf, vorher informieren was man für Treiber benötigt, falls du das kannst und dann alles was man braucht selbst einpflegen. Kann dir gerne auch noch mein Original Unix geben, habe ich auch noch, also so ganz unwissend bin ich nicht, hatte ich glaube schon mal jemanden angeboten, nur wissen die meisten dann damit gar nichts anzufangen. Das ist dann nämlich richtig arbeit und mit Wissen verbunden.
> Und für Leute die es etwas leichter haben möchten gibt es eben sowas wie Free BSD, hat man das erstmal gut installiert läuft es perfekt und super stabil. Anders als wie der gesamte zusammengewürfelte  Linux Mist, ja ich sage Mist aus Erfahrung.
> Für Spieler ist BSD natürlich nicht unbedingt etwas, aber wer installiert sich schon ein Unix Artiges System um damit zu zocken, also das machen wirklich nur die dümmsten, dafür gibt es nämlich sowas wie Windows.
> Also auch wenn ich hier und da was gegen Linux sage heißt es nicht das ich gegen Unix und deren was habe, ganz im Gegenteil. Für manche Sachen ist es Top zu gebrauchen. Bei mir steuert mein BSD im Haushalt z.B. den gesamten Router verkehr. Da ist es Top.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das mit Linux genauso geht? Und was bitte soll an einer Distribution wie Debian zusammengewürfelt sein? 

Aber zurück zum Thema: Nvidia bietet auch Treiber auch für FreeBSD an. Von daher ist Dein Vorschlag gar nicht mal so abwegig. Nur denke ich, es erfordert gegenüber einem Ubuntu ungleich mehr Kenntnisse, das unter BSD alles eingerichtet und konfiguriert zu bekommen. Spiele gibt es dann immer noch kaum welche für BSD.  Du musst einfach mal daran denken: Wenn Du solche Vorschläge in ein Forum schreibst, solltest Du durchaus davon ausgehen, dass Leute diesen Vorschlägen folgen. Willst Du das?    

Unter Ubuntu und vergleichbaren Distributionen hast Du heute oft eine bessere Nutzererfahrung als unter Windows. Dass kannst Du mit einem FreeBSD kaum vergleichen, wobei es bei mir Ewigkeiten her ist, dass ich mich mit diesen Systemen beschäftigt habe. Aber aufgrund der deutlich kleineren Benutzerbasis, erwarte ich da auch einen entsprechenden Installationspfad. So ein Video bestätigt mich in meiner Vermutung:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9DMrEl-1DU

Ganz ähnlich hat man früher Linux eingerichtet. Das ist allerdings schon sehr lange her. Da muss ich wirklich mehr als 10 Jahre zurück gehen. Die Auswahl an Spielen für BSD sieht ebenfalls ähnlich aus wie unter Linux vor 10 Jahren.  Für jemanden, der ein unixoides System benötigt und gleichzeitig noch spielen will, ist ein BSD (egal welches) wohl eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2017)

Quatsch. BSD lässt sich genauso leicht installieren wie ein Linux. Nur ist es eben spezieller auf z.B. Netzwerk zugeschnitten. Und ja spezielle Treiber sind noch schwerer zu bekommen als wie unter Linux, das stimmt.
Aber, und noch einmal, wenn jemand Hilfe braucht in Sachen Unix/Unix ähnlichem dann gehe nicht nicht davon aus das dieser jenes System hauptsächlich fürs zocken benutzt, denn das wäre wirklich zu Dumm, wie gesagt dafür gibt es Windows, das auch jetzt momentan Super Stabil ist. Du vergleichst wohl immer noch ein Win98 mit Linux damals. Die Zeiten sind längst vorbei.
Deshalb meine Empfehlung für BSD.
BSD ist wesentlich stabiler als Linux, besser im Netzwerk und vom Support wollen wir mal gar nicht reden. Da ist BSD so gut wie vorbildlich, auch in Deutsch. Die Linux Community ist da eine ziemliche Arrogante Katastrophe.

Und nebenbei, wenn wir mal bei den Großen sind, was meinst du was Weltmäßig auf allen Big Servern läuft, bestimmt kein Linux, nein es ist BSD, und das aus gutem Grund. Keine Mega Firma würde sich ein Linux auf seine Server installen, um Gottes Willen.
Linux ist entstanden als Desktop System, und das merkt man auch Heute noch, bei wirklich fetten Servern geht es den Bach runter, niemand tut sich das an. Weltweit hat BSD bei den Servern die Nase vorne, informier dich da mal . Nicht überall wo Unixartig was ist , ist es Linux. Glaube nicht alles was dir da so vorgesponnen wird, ich sagte ja schon, Werbung .
Das mal so nebenbei.


----------



## 1xok (20. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber, und noch einmal, wenn jemand Hilfe braucht in Sachen Unix/Unix ähnlichem dann gehe nicht nicht davon aus das dieser jenes System hauptsächlich fürs zocken benutzt,



Worüber reden wir hier?

Gegen Windows spricht, dass er sich ein Dualboot einrichten und zum Spielen immer nach Windows wechseln müsste. Auf einem Laptop mit begrenztem Speicherplatz nicht gerade ideal. Und gegen BSD spricht, dass es dafür schlicht und ergreifend so gut wie keine Spiele gibt.

Zur Verbreitung von Linux und BSD auf Servern wirf einfach ein Blick in die Statistik:

https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/os-bsd/all/all
https://w3techs.com/technologies/details/os-linux/all/all


----------



## 1xok (20. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Naja, also Windows Spiele unter Linux/Wine laufen zu lassen ist genauso ein Sakrileg wie wenn ich mir einen iMAC kaufe und dann dort per Bootcamp meine Windows Sachen laufen lasse.
> Also entweder oder!



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Wine ist eine  zu Windows kompatible Laufzeitumgebung. 

Wine 2.0 unterstützt viele Funktionen von Direct3D 11. Spiele wie Doom laufen unter Wine sowieso genauso schnell wie unter WIndows.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Du vergleichst wohl immer noch ein Win98 mit Linux damals. Die Zeiten sind längst vorbei.


Laut seiner eigenen Auskunft ist er von MS DOS auf Linux gewechselt. Windows 95 hatte er wohl noch kurz ausprobiert und das war ihm zu Klickibunti für Doofuser. Von daher, ja, sein Windows-Bashing ist völlig haltlos und einfach nur Frustration, weil sich kein Schwein für sein geliebtes Linux interessiert, nur hat er absolut keine Ahnung wovon er redet, wenn er gegen Win wettert.


----------



## 1xok (21. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Laut seiner eigenen Auskunft ist er von MS DOS auf Linux gewechselt. Windows 95 hatte er wohl noch kurz ausprobiert und das war ihm zu Klickibunti für Doofuser. Von daher, ja, sein Windows-Bashing ist völlig haltlos und einfach nur Frustration, weil sich kein Schwein für sein geliebtes Linux interessiert, nur hat er absolut keine Ahnung wovon er redet, wenn er gegen Win wettert.



Ja, ja, Deine Welt. 

Falls es euch wirklich interessiert, meine Genese:

"C64"->"AtariST"->"DOS"->"Linux+DOS"->"Linux+WindowsNT"->"Linux+Windows2000"->"Linux"

War natürlich ein fließender Übergang vom C64 über den Atari zum PC. Erst mit Linux wurde der PC wirklich benutzbar und war dann natürlich den Heimcomputern weit überlegen. Ich hab dann bis 2000 immer mit einem Dualboot gearbeitet. Erst für DOS, dann für NT/2000.

Windows NT 4.0 hab ich vom Erscheinen bis zur Ablösung so nebenbei eigentlich komplett mitgemacht und auch dafür in C/C++ entwickelt (Studenten-Job). Daher kenne ich die Oberfläche von Windows95 noch recht gut, habe Windows95 selbst aber nie benutzt. Und ich weiß sehr genau warum.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juni 2017)

Und genau deswegen kannst du dein Windows-Bashing stecken lassen, weil du keine Ahnung von modernen Windowsversionen hast. Bei XP war schon kaum noch was so wie bei 2000 oder 95 und dann kam mit Vista der nächste große Sprung, anfangs bei einigen Systemen etwas instabil aber spätestens mit 7 lief es dann rund. Bei 8 hat man etwas neues versucht, was nicht beim Markt ankam und mit 10 hat man jetzt ein ziemlich geniales und vor allem auch modernes System. Inklusive Sprachsteuerung und allen möglichen anderen Komfortfunktionen. 

Gestern hat Microsoft sogar eine kostenlose Diktiersoftware veröffentlicht (Microsoft Dictate), die selbstredend natürlich auch mit deutsch (und vielen anderen Sprachen) funktioniert.


----------



## Batze (22. Juni 2017)

Ist schon komisch, wer ein anfängliches Linux, das wie ich schon sagte ein reines Desktop System wie Linux eben war und auch erstmal darauf entwickelt wurde mit einem Netzwerksystem wie NT4/Win 2000 vergleicht. Kopfschüttel.
Und deine Links da oben sind ja ganz Nett, aber spiegeln eben nur Websites, also Browser Krempel wieder.
Schau mal vorbei bei den ganz Großen. Facebook, Apple (ja Appels Darwin beruht auf BSD) z.B. Yahoo, so gut wie alle Großen Banken, Wissentschaftliche Institutionen und eben wirkliche fette Firmen usw. nutzen alle  BSD, und das aus gutem Grund, so meine ich das. 
Sowas wie Free BSD beruht nämlich auf den Original Unix, also etwas anders wie Linux.  Und in Gegensatz zu Linux verstößt BSD nicht gegen bis zu Hunderte Software Patente. Linux, wenn man es ganz ernst nimmt ist geklaute möchtegern Unix Software, etwas übertrieben, aber so ist es.
Große Firmen die wissen was Sache ist und auf Stabilität Schnelligkeit Solidität Zuverlässigkeit nutzen ein BSD System, wenn sie schon auf Unix Basis was machen. Linux siehst du da nicht.
Im möglichem Home Sektor sieht die Sache etwas anders aus, da magst du recht haben, da hat Linux die Nase vor BSD. Aber allgemein, im Home Sektor muss ich mir auch kein Unix artiges System installieren, warum auch, es gibt wie gesagt nicht einen einzigen Grund, außer man ist Fanboy und hat die Zeit verschlafen.


----------



## 1xok (22. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch, wer ein anfängliches Linux, das wie ich schon sagte ein reines Desktop System wie Linux eben war und auch erstmal darauf entwickelt wurde mit einem Netzwerksystem wie NT4/Win 2000 vergleicht. Kopfschüttel.



Der TCP/IP-Stack von Windows NT war zumindest anfänglich von minderer Qualität und Microsofts Fehlleistungen in diesem Bereich legendär. Windows und TCP/IP, das war schon ein Running-Gag. Windows NT war zwar als "Unix-Killer" gestartet, konnte Unix/Linux in diesem Bereich aber nie verdrängen. Das ist im Grunde bis heute so geblieben. Ich denke nicht, dass es für Windows sowas wie XDP (eXpress Data Path) gibt, was z.B. Facebook einsetzt. Grundsätzlich besitzt der Windows-Kernel eine Micro-Architektur. Das hat viele Vorteile, aber solche Dinge wie XDP werden dadurch sicher nicht einfacherer. Ich weiß es nicht, ich bin da kein Experte für. Aber jedenfalls spielt Windows in diesem Bereich meines Wissens keine Rolle. Auch Microsoft nutzt für seine Cloud Linux.  

Ich habe nochmal geschaut. Es ist wohl nicht ganz sicher, ob Microsoft damals tatsächlich den BSD TCP/IP Stack "geklaut" hat. Aber es erschien einem damals total plausibel. Microsofts Ruf in dem Bereich war miserabel.  Sie haben das Thema ja auch lange vollkommen unterschätzt gehabt.  

Umgekehrt ist Linus Torvalds Traum vom Linux-Desktop-PC bis heute einer geblieben. Nur eine kleine Minderheit nutzt Linux als Desktop-System auf dem PC. In den 90ern wäre mir nicht einmal im Traum eingefallen jemandem ein Linux zu installieren. Für eine Freundin, der ich damals meinen alten PC überließ, hatte ich sogar ein Windows 98 auf dem Gerät installiert, bevor ich es an sie auslieferte. Mit einem Linux hätte sie zur damaligen Zeit gar nichts anfangen können. Ein wenig vermisse ich diese Zeit sogar. Heute kann jeder Linux verwenden. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juni 2017)

Nur ist NT viele, viele Jahre älter als Linux ...

Und wenn ich so an mein erstes Linux denke, das war Suse 4, da funktierte eigentlich überhaupt nichts. Außer ständige Abstürze.


----------



## 1xok (22. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur ist NT viele, viele Jahre älter als Linux ...



Die Entwicklung von NT begann in den späten 80ern und basiere auf einem System, das vorher bei DEC entwickelt wurde. Hab den Namen vergessen. NT 3.1 erschien 93. Die erste Version von Linux erschien 91. Die ersten einsatzfähigen Distributionen gab es bereits 92. Slackware kam 93 raus.  Das GNU-Projekt startete Anfang der 80er. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wenn ich so an mein erstes Linux denke, das war Suse 4, da funktierte eigentlich überhaupt nichts. Außer ständige Abstürze.



Die Versionierung 4.2 war einfach ein Scherz. War eigentlich die Version 1.1. Das war im Grunde nicht viel anderes als ein Slackware-Linux, denke ich. Habe ich direkt aber nie benutz, kann es daher nicht beurteile . Für mich hat die SuSE bestens funktioniert. Nutze ich aber heute nicht mehr. Das waren natürlich alles keine Endanwender Systeme damals. Es gab aber Linux-User-Groups, die geholfen haben.


----------



## Promego (23. Juni 2017)

Ich find eure Diskussion zwar interessant, aber etwas hinfällig. Dexter hatte doch mit der Ansage eröffnet, er wäre Entwickler, und sucht nach Erfahrungswerten bzw. einer Empfehlung für sein neues Alienware Notebook. Augenmerk liegt auf Entwickler. Was spielt es also für eine Rolle ob er sich besser ein Windows zum Zocken auf den Rechner machen soll oder nicht? Vielleicht braucht er die dicke Karte weil er was mit CUDA machen will?  Eigentlich wurst, letztendlich bleibt wie Anfangs festgestellt Ubuntu die beste Option mit großer Verbreitung, Community, Hilfestellung bzw. Support generell.


----------



## Batze (23. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Auch Microsoft nutzt für seine Cloud Linux.


Da solltest du das mal anders schreiben. Das hört sich ja so an als ob MS für seine gesamte Cloud Linux nutzt. Das ist natürlich totaler Mumpitz. MS hat eben nur eigens für Linux Nutzer die Möglichkeiten angeboten ihre Linux Sachen eben auch in einer Linux Umgebung zu hosten. Die allgemeine MS Haupt Cloud bleibt auch weiterhin Windows basierend.


----------



## 1xok (23. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Da solltest du das mal anders schreiben. Das hört sich ja so an als ob MS für seine gesamte Cloud Linux nutzt. Das ist natürlich totaler Mumpitz. MS hat eben nur eigens für Linux Nutzer die Möglichkeiten angeboten ihre Linux Sachen eben auch in einer Linux Umgebung zu hosten. Die allgemeine MS Haupt Cloud bleibt auch weiterhin Windows basierend.



Deren Cloud-Netzwerk basiert auf Linux:

https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/microsoft-showcases-the-azure-cloud-switch-acs/

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...soft-baut-an-einem-eigenen-Linux-2821412.html



Batze schrieb:


> MS hat eben nur eigens für Linux Nutzer die Möglichkeiten angeboten ihre Linux Sachen eben auch in einer Linux Umgebung zu hosten.


Ganz anderes Thema.


----------

